# Constant ammonia problem in a tank that was set up a year ago



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I have three tanks, 110 gallon, 55 gallon, and a 60 gallon. The 110 and the 55 do not have any ammonia and nitrite problems. My 60 gallon however does. It is very lightly stocked with fishes compared to my 110 and 55 gallon tanks. I dont know what the problem is. The filteration in my 60 gallon talk is better than my 55 gallon tank and the 55 gallon has more fishes in it. What can be the problem? Please help. And please dont say I am overstocked when my other two tanks have more fishes and dont have any problems. The 60 gallon tank has an aquaclear 110 HOB and an undergravel filter run by powerheads. It also has an fluval internal water filter.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

How long has it been constantly showing ammo?

Has it been a while since you gave your tank a gravel vac and cleaned under the UGF? I would guess you probably just got a bit behind on that. You never know when a big chunk of something got stuck in it.

Maybe there is a ton of chloramine in your water supply?

Just some guesses.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

My other tanks, the 110 and the 55 gallon tank. They have undergravel filters and they never showed any problems at all. Yes, I clean the UGF every water change. And please don't point the finger at the UGF since I was about to say don't say that because the 110, 55 gallon show no problems.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> My other tanks, the 110 and the 55 gallon tank. They have undergravel filters and they never showed any problems at all. Yes, I clean the UGF every water change. And please don't point the finger at the UGF since I was about to say don't say that because the 110, 55 gallon show no problems.


I would clean all the filters out (leave biological media). I would also clean undeer that ugf as just becasue your other tanks ugf filters are fine it doesnt mean debris wont be accumulating under this one. Either way it doesnt hurt to check anyways.

Im assuming the water sources are the same so that only really leaves the option of how much waste is being produced (stocking level per size tank) and filtration thats converting toxings to nitrates).

You cant say everythings fine just because your other tanks are. Obviously theres something wrong if your getting ammonia. My guess is its as simple as some food getting under the ugf


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> My other tanks, the 110 and the 55 gallon tank. They have undergravel filters and they never showed any problems at all. Yes, I clean the UGF every water change. And please don't point the finger at the UGF since I was about to say don't say that because the 110, 55 gallon show no problems.


I would clean all the filters out (leave biological media). I would also clean undeer that ugf as just becasue your other tanks ugf filters are fine it doesnt mean debris wont be accumulating under this one. Either way it doesnt hurt to check anyways.

Im assuming the water sources are the same so that only really leaves the option of how much waste is being produced (stocking level per size tank) and filtration thats converting toxings to nitrates).

You cant say everythings fine just because your other tanks are. Obviously theres something wrong if your getting ammonia. My guess is its as simple as some food getting under the ugf
[/quote]

I think you are right about the UGF and cleaning it out. I will give that a try. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> How long has it been constantly showing ammo?
> 
> Has it been a while since you gave your tank a gravel vac and cleaned under the UGF? I would guess you probably just got a bit behind on that. You never know when a big chunk of something got stuck in it.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about cleaning out under the UGF. Thanks I will try that. I was just thinking it over.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> How long has it been constantly showing ammo?
> 
> Has it been a while since you gave your tank a gravel vac and cleaned under the UGF? I would guess you probably just got a bit behind on that. You never know when a big chunk of something got stuck in it.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about cleaning out under the UGF. Thanks I will try that. I was just thinking it over.
[/quote]

How could I hook a power head up to a UGF ? are these systems worth it ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

ok so back in the day I was very old school, lol. I ran a 100G and a 35G with nothing but UGF systems and power heads. I kept fish (big fish) very happy and I always checked my water parameters weekly and they were always right in check. The theory is your substrate acts as your filtration bed (biological). You are not supppose the gravel vac, you just skim the surface removing the large chunks of leftover food and poop.










Sorry for the bad pic but it gives you a rough idea, so anyways most ppl just use an air pump in the tall clear tubes that rise from the plates, but the best way is to attach power heads by sitting them on top of the tubing. If mutiple plates need to be used for you tank size, then you must use pvc to plumb the plates together and run multiple power heads. I used Peguin 550's.

* I have NEVER had water quality issues with a UGF * the only reason I got with the times and "upgraded" is because I am running tanks that are to large for these systems to work properly and I also wanted to add mechanical filtration without going to an HOB filter.

I can see you having ammonia problems if you do the following:
1) Gravel vac ( this will remove the benefical bacteria needed to keep ammonia levels normal) also make sure you have at least 2" of substrate on UGF
2) Over feed and not cleaning out leftovers ( like you said the other tanks are over stocked therefore the is less of a chance of food being left to sit)
3) Not doing weekly water changes

IMO you should never have to lift and clean under your UGF plates. You would be disturbing the beneficial bacteria by doing this which defeats the purpose of an UGF


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

ksls said:


> ok so back in the day I was very old school, lol. I ran a 100G and a 35G with nothing but UGF systems and power heads. I kept fish (big fish) very happy and I always checked my water parameters weekly and they were always right in check. The theory is your substrate acts as your filtration bed (biological). You are not supppose the gravel vac, you just skim the surface removing the large chunks of leftover food and poop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, well my 110 gallon and 55 gallon tanks have UGFs with no problems at all. I never had to clean under them. But the thing about it. I was thinking about how I put the UGF in the 60 gallon tank. My problem I think was that when I put the UGF in the tank, it was filled with water and the bottom part of the tank was filled with like a big bloth of dirt and an ammonia colony of dirt (from previous UGF use). I just pushed the gravel to the side while I put the UGF in on top of that dirt. That is what I think is happening. I am all for UGFs but this situation got me thinking about putting in a UGF in the right way. The right way I think it that a person should have an empty tank then put the UGF plates in.

Well that might be the problem and I am hoping that it is.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> How long has it been constantly showing ammo?
> 
> Has it been a while since you gave your tank a gravel vac and cleaned under the UGF? I would guess you probably just got a bit behind on that. You never know when a big chunk of something got stuck in it.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about cleaning out under the UGF. Thanks I will try that. I was just thinking it over.
[/quote]

How could I hook a power head up to a UGF ? are these systems worth it ?
[/quote]

I think there are powerheads ment for attaching to the tube, or can be adapted. Theres nothing wrong with ugf as they wrok on the same biological filtration principals as cannister filters of pulling water through bacteria cultures, but the olny read drawback is they are harder to clean and when doing a deep clean its hard to get them back under the gravel if you pulled it out. A turky baster, powerheads and siphone may work to help blow the crap out, but im not sure. Id try a powerhead or something first before pulling it up. Just take the tubes off and try to blow debris out the other one where a siphone can go.


----------

